# Any necron novels?



## Dialgar (Sep 7, 2008)

i looked in a few book stores and even asked a few of them but they said they didnt have any necron books, so have anyone written one?

if so could you tell me the name or author?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

no, there are no necron books the closeest thing you can get to one is the codex :biggrin: 
(i think this is the wrong section this is meant for short stories, everyone makes that mistake atleast once :grin


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Necrons don't really lend themselves to good characterisations, so there probably won't ever be a dedicated novel. Nightbringer or one of the Ciaphus Cain novels( the name escapes me) are the closest you'll get.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Dark Apostle also features them and so does Dawn of War, but nothing dedicated yet. Hope that changes, I think a story on how the necrons became what they were would be great.


----------

